# Electric Smoker Anyone?



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

I have been wanting to get a smoker, and with my life/work schedule, I figured an electric smoker was the way to go.

I bought a Masterbuilt Stainless 30. I'm going to cure it tomorrow night, then get to cookin' Saturday so we have great food for the Super Bowl.

I've been perusing Smoking Meat Forums/etc...and have founds some good info.

If y'all have anything to share, it'll be appreciated.

If you're strictly a charcoal guy, spare me the lectures....please. 

Thanks!

CB


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

I have had a MB for years, and I love it! 
Try the FB page "My Masterbuilt Electric Smoker"...there is tons of info there.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Had mine for two years and love it. Just try different things. I love to put meat in and walk away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Lots of good info here.. It's more about a Bradley Smoker but the recipies are great..

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

After many many years on an offset stick burner, I finally got tired of staying up all night and tending to it. I now have a MB 40 and love it. Took me a few cooks to get used to the higher moisture and seemingly quicker cook times, but it sure is nice to be able to set it and forget it for a while. 

I've noticed the attached temp probe is not as accurate as I had hoped, so I still use an instant read meat thermometer towards the end just to be sure.

I still enjoy a traditional offset for certain times, but the MB electric is my go to on a regular basis.


----------



## GoldFinger (Jul 31, 2013)

Just got the Masterbuilt 30 myself for Christmas. Burned in the next day and smoked some duck and oysters with it. Oysters turned out great.. duck not so much. Still learning recipes for it.


----------



## rsw1013 (Jun 12, 2013)

I was skeptical of an electric smoker at first. but my dad got one and put some meat on it and daaanngg did it come out tasty and juicy. we havent put one thing on there we havent liked yet. we have done everything from chicken to stuffed jalapenos. best part is it doesnt take too much work to mess with so more beer drinkin time!


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

and to further your beer drinking time you can purchase a mavrick digital thermometer with remote alarm. Set your internal temp start the smoker attach the alarm to your belt or just carry it around with you. When you meat hits the set temp your are ready to take it out of the smoker.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

1st smoke was spatchcocked chickens. Should have gone longer.

Yesterday was a "fattie". 1.7lbs of ground venison, stuffed with poblano pepers, onions, and provalone cheese....all wrapped up nicely in a bacon weave. 'Twas outstanding!!

Today, I just put 13lbs of brisket in around 6 AM. Should be perfect timing for the super bowl!!!


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

I also have the Master Built 40 and I use it much more than I ever used my old smoker. I have the built in probe and it has never been easier and tasted better. You will love it!!


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Chucky B

Post some pics when it is done!


----------



## rem44mag (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a master built Took a turkey out of the freezer put in at 215 degrees 
for 9 hrs Everyone said it was good


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm hungry now.


----------

